# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  Alt (special) characters. List of ones which WORK in-game

## DrLecter

Ok so a basic list (tables don't work for some reason):
*A*
á=160
Á=0193à=133
À=0192â=131
Â=0194ä=132
Ä=0196å=134
Å=0197ª=166
æ=145
Æ=146
*C*
ç=135
Ç=128 
œ=0156
Œ=0140
*E*
é=130
É=144 è=138
È=0200 ê=136
Ê=0202 ë=137
Ë=0203
*F*
ƒ=159
*I*
í=161
Í=0205 ì=141
Ì=0204 î=140
Î=0206 ï=139
Ï=0207
*N*
ñ=164
Ñ=165
*O*
ó=162
Ó=0211 ò=149
Ò=0210 ô=147
Ô=0212 ö=148
Ö=153 º=167
*U*
ú=163
Ú=0218 ù=151
Ù=0217 û=150
Û=0219 Ü=154
*Y*
ý=0253
Ý=0221 ÿ=152
Or for more in-depth list:
See here: Yellowpipe - Special ALT Characters
And here: Typing Special Characters - Microsoft Standard English (United States 101) Keyboard

You can get the codes by holding the alt key, and on the numberpad (on the right) pressing the numbers.

These work in WoW. The only way to get them is to do the alt way, not copy and paste, unfortunately.

Of course you may have seen this before, but I haven't seen a post of this kind with this much information.

----------


## George W Bush

now this is useful +rep

----------


## chimx6x

funny for those guys how try addin you into groups by typing "/inv ..."  :Big Grin: 

but thanks for the list!

----------


## xilinx_78

Nice to actually have a visual list to work from for my next alt  :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## hollo

repost - saw a post like this a few weeks ago - will try and dig the link up...

also i used to change my keyboard (settings) from UK to ukraine/denmark etc to get different letters while making a char.
and ofc u can hold [alt gr] and press aeiou for áéíóú

----------


## Naddar

great!  :Smile:  will be useful for sure

----------


## Xel

All of them not working for EU

----------


## CareyBizzle

Cheers mate. +rep.

----------


## DrLecter

> repost - saw a post like this a few weeks ago - will try and dig the link up...
> 
> also i used to change my keyboard (settings) from UK to ukraine/denmark etc to get different letters while making a char.
> and ofc u can hold [alt gr] and press aeiou for áéíóú


I'd love to see the link, please, tell me.

I'd think it'd be easier to use the alt things rather than go to the trouble of changing keyboard settings etc, when it is too much of a hassle if you're on Vista.

----------


## Retra

Cheers  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Flunkyhead

They work ingame, but not for character-names. Thought you ment that...

----------


## Aberchuger

Awesome i've been wanting to know some of these!

----------


## Eski

I know this is a repost because I've made one myself.

----------


## Bloody Rayne

do any of these work for character names?

----------


## DrLecter

They do work for character names, the above ones I've listed I know work. But the ones on the websites I do not know work, but the ones I've listed are working for sure.

----------


## MuffinCake

> I know this is a repost because I've made one myself.


Made you an repost?  :Big Grin:

----------

